# Bordatlas online in English



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I registered with Bordatlas about a year ago but have not used it since. My password is still recognised'

I get into pages advertising their products in English and for downloads to various satnav systems, also in English, but not for our Automappa system.

As soon as a login and go to the Stellplatz pages it reverts to German, with no way I can find to change language'

Is there a way to do this online?

If not is there an English language version in hardcopy - I could not find that either?

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What browser are you using Geoff? Firefox. Chrome, Internet Exporer?

If you install Google Translate as an add on you can translate pages into English. Depends on your browser which one works best. Try right clicking on the page though and see if Translate to English is an option as it may already be installed. I find Google Chrome is best at auto translating. Its the only browser that will translate CC Infos.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

2 years since I used it but the android bordatlas app would give you pages (mostly) in English, sorry can't checkas I am not currently subscribed 

Dick


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

barryd said:


> What browser are you using Geoff? Firefox. Chrome, Internet Exporer?
> 
> If you install Google Translate as an add on you can translate pages into English. Depends on your browser which one works best. Try right clicking on the page though and see if Translate to English is an option as it may already be installed. I find Google Chrome is best at auto translating. Its the only browser that will translate CC Infos.


Trouble with CCinfos is that a lot of the text is in picture (grahics ?) form and not text.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Trouble with CCinfos is that a lot of the text is in picture (grahics ?) form and not text.


Most of it will translate such as the comments etc but the only way I have found you can do it is in Google Chrome using this link http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/accueil.php


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> Most of it will translate such as the comments etc but the only way I have found you can do it is in Google Chrome using this link http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/accueil.php


There is a getaround with Internet Explorer...

Select Dept req'd and click on 'Listing pour Impression' at top right of page.

Tick the aire types req'd.

Page will load with req'd info.

Do a google translate, then view or print off as req'd.

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> What browser are you using Geoff? Firefox. Chrome, Internet Exporer?
> 
> If you install Google Translate as an add on you can translate pages into English. Depends on your browser which one works best. Try right clicking on the page though and see if Translate to English is an option as it may already be installed. I find Google Chrome is best at auto translating. Its the only browser that will translate CC Infos.


Barry

Thanks

I am using Firefox - i have not got Google Chrome installed.

I do not understand what you mean by "If you install Google Translate as an add on"

I managed to get a Google link which brought up Bordatlas with Google Translate as a strip above and it worked on the initial pages but after I logged into Bordatlas it would not translate subsequent pages.

Yours 'Numpty' Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Barry
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have the Google Toolbar and google translate program install in Firefox then if it has kind of worked. On a page that has failed to translate can you right click on it and select Translate?

I suggested installing Chrome as it seems to translate much better than IE or Firefox. Try it.http://www.google.com/chrome/


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> What browser are you using Geoff? Firefox. Chrome, Internet Exporer?
> 
> If you install Google Translate as an add on you can translate pages into English. Depends on your browser which one works best. Try right clicking on the page though and see if Translate to English is an option as it may already be installed. I find Google Chrome is best at auto translating. Its the only browser that will translate CC Infos.


Barry

It has taken me a while to get to where I am now.

I have installed Chrome and Google Translate.

When I go to Camping-car infos I get no translate prompt and when I right click the 'Translate to English' option is their but in grey.

What is wrong?

Help please.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Barry
> 
> It has taken me a while to get to where I am now.
> 
> ...


Firstly make sure you use this link to access CC Infos

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/accueil.php

Also check you translate options

*Turn translate on or off*


In the top-right corner of the browser window, click the Chrome menu







.
Select *Settings*.
Click *Show advanced settings*.
In the "Languages" section, tick or untick the "Offer to translate pages that aren't in a language you read" tick box.

Should just be automatic although I wonder if being in Poland might be effecting it. Try the above and see what happens.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Firstly make sure you use this link to access CC Infos
> 
> http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/accueil.php
> 
> ...


Barry

Thanks. I had been playing on camping-cars between smartphone and laptop and had the 'acceil' in smartphone but ordinary link on laptop.

I had already got the translate ticked.

Now it is working fine on laptop, but need to do the same on smartphone, although for planning purposes I think I prefer the bigger screen and now that I have successfully tethered our laptop to the smartphone and we have free internet anywhere we should be well set-up.

Thanks again.

[ I am pleased to note you do not charge on this forum:wink2::laugh:]

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Barry
> 
> Thanks. I had been playing on camping-cars between smartphone and laptop and had the 'acceil' in smartphone but ordinary link on laptop.
> 
> ...


Who says? £99.99 (plus vat)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Who says? £99.99 (plus vat)


Too late now lad - you should have agreed a contract for a fee before you gave the advice.:wink2::laugh:

[Remember what you said a few days ago about bad language on MHF before you reply]

Geoff


----------

